# Happy St. George's Day



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

To all our English members.

St George:
His dad was from Turkey
His mum was from Syria
He was a Roman
He died in Palestine
He never visited England
He is a Palestinian and Muslim hero for bravely standing up against discrimination and oppression
He didn't kill a dragon
(Credit, James Melville)

https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-27048219

You learn something every day. :grin2:

Terry

PS Don't tell Nigel ! :surprise:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Fancy that, never told me that in school I'm sure.

Now you see what Jan has said right from the beginning of her membership is absolutely true.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

dghr272 said:


> To all our English members.
> 
> St George:
> His dad was from Turkey
> ...


 You been visiting The Left Bible site again.
You should know your history and not the lefts take on him.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Matchlock said:


> dghr272 said:
> 
> 
> > To all our English members.
> ...


Never heard the BBC called the 'lefts bible site' before.

I know the details posted may upset the staunce racist Englander, but hey to all sensible English folk enjoy your day anyway.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Whatever, history is written by those who survive and told to the person who can write handed to the person who knew where the printing ink was, so even if there was a grain of truth it got lost in the translation.


Like the old one of the message passed down the line of troops to the commander.

We're going to advance, bring reinforcements.

What arrived was:- We're going to a dance, bring three and fourpence.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

dghr272 said:


> Never heard the BBC called the 'lefts bible site' before.
> 
> I know the details posted may upset the staunce racist Englander, but hey to all sensible English folk enjoy your day anyway.
> 
> Terry


I am English and as I am interested in St George being our patron saint, I know about him and the legends of him so how does that make me racist?
The list you gave is taken from a Leftist site not the BBC as they gave no mention of Syria, it is easy to spread fake news to people that want to believe.
It is also easy to slander people who do not have the same beliefs as yourself which is normally a sign of losing the argument but then again you might just be a bigot.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Matchlock said:


> dghr272 said:
> 
> 
> > Never heard the BBC called the 'lefts bible site' before.
> ...


Please tell me where I said YOU were a racist ?

It's also a sign you've lost the argument when you deflect onto a point that wasn't made !

As I said enjoy your day.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh and maybe drop an email to English Heritage an impart some of your knowledge, I'm sure they'll happily correct their website.

https://www.english-heritage.org.uk...-day/9-things-you-didnt-know-about-st-george/

Terry


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Never heard the BBC called the 'lefts bible site' before.
> 
> I know the details posted may upset the staunce racist Englander, but hey to all sensible English folk enjoy your day anyway.
> 
> Terry


Tel. someone who cares. Can't rewrite history and you can't improve on the truth!!


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

dghr272 said:


> Please tell me where I said YOU were a racist ?
> 
> It's also a sign you've lost the argument when you deflect onto a point that wasn't made !
> 
> ...


I think this statement might have something to do with it or was it just a generalisation.

"I know the details posted may upset the staunce racist Englander"


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Enough of this, I don't dislike anybody, we all have our own views of life but we should not let that colour our views of others.
I have worked extensively in the North and South of Ireland and found nearly everybody agreeable, OK there have been a couple of problems but you will always get that at some point.
Have also worked in Scotland and Wales and the same goes for them, Europe also and I have had no problems with the people I have had to converse with, in fact I have visited most of the world and have had no problems.
The world is shrinking so we all have to get on with each other, the ones in the world that try to come between us are a diminishing minority and at some point will disappear.
I admit to be a nationalistic Englander but that no way makes me a racist, I just don't understand why the Scots, Welsh and Northern Irish can be Nationalistic but the English are looked on as racist if we dare to be the same.
I can accept people for what the are and understand their point of view even though I may not agree with them but they are what they are and accept this, why do the rest of Britain not look upon the English the same way.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Most of the world! Wow, that's quite a claim. I doubt 1 in a billion people could say that. I had no idea we were in such august company.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What?
Sandra


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Matchlock said:


> dghr272 said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me where I said YOU were a racist ?
> ...


You were the one that aligned yourself to that statement, don't try and twist my words. But from memory it's what you do.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

More St George insight......

Currently in Spain and noticed a single red rose on the reception desk.

The tradition here is that on St George's Day the man gives the lady a rose and she gives the man a book.

You learn something every day.

Terry


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

So that you can celebrate twice:

"Saint George's Day is normally celebrated on 23rd April. However, Church of England rules denote that no saints' day should overlap with Easter, in which case celebrations are to be moved to the following week." https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_George's_Day

Gordon


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

H1-GBV said:


> So that you can celebrate twice:
> 
> "Saint George's Day is normally celebrated on 23rd April. However, Church of England rules denote that no saints' day should overlap with Easter, in which case celebrations are to be moved to the following week." https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_George's_Day
> 
> Gordon


I didn't read it all, not being THAT interested in St. George, but it sounds to me as if St. George not only never set foot in England as previously stated, but probably couldn´t speak English either. :grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

And dragons very probably didn't exist either.

On the whole it's an improbable tale.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> And dragons very probably didn't exist either.
> 
> On the whole it's an improbable tale.


Now you've upset me Alan coz I thought they did just like you thought unicorns did >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is a new Patron Saint you know since Brexit. :thefinger:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

barryd said:


> There is a new Patron Saint you know since Brexit. :thefinger:


I think you should post this on the Brexit thread and not taint the rest of the forum but maybe you just can't help yourself.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> There is a new Patron Saint you know since Brexit. :thefinger:


He is a very famous night, his face is even on ZDF German TV at this very minute.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> I think you should post this on the Brexit thread and not taint the rest of the forum but maybe you just can't help yourself.


I cant post it there. Peter (Peribro) has said my cartoons and funny photos are silly and juvenile or summat like that. Whaddaya mean "taint the rest of the forum"? Its a lovely picture. It took me ages to cut out that Unicorn.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*Did you know?*

St George's Day is held on the 23 April every year, except when in it falls on Easter Sunday when it is officially held on the 30th April.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

H1-GBV said:


> So that you can celebrate twice:
> 
> "Saint George's Day is normally celebrated on 23rd April. However, Church of England rules denote that no saints' day should overlap with Easter, in which case celebrations are to be moved to the following week." https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_George's_Day
> 
> Gordon





Drew said:


> St George's Day is held on the 23 April every year, except when in it falls on Easter Sunday when it is officially held on the 30th April.


See my first quite Drew.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> I cant post it there. Peter (Peribro) has said my cartoons and funny photos are silly and juvenile or summat like that. Whaddaya mean "taint the rest of the forum"? Its a lovely picture. It took me ages to cut out that Unicorn.


Take no notice Barry, guyjp likes your carton and he's not even a full member, yet. Maybe when he finds out most of us like a bit of fun he will become a full member.:laugh:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Apologies Jan, I never read this thread from the start.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Apologies Jan, I never read this thread from the start.


You don't need to apologies to me Drew. 
Maybe others hadn't noticed either because it was on a different page.


----------

